# Warrior Pen update



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Got home today to find a box from PSI..... 20 Chrome 15 Gold 15 Copper and some chrome rifle clips ( they were sold out of gold ) Who would like how many of what kind? I also have several blanks from ET.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I 'll take however many of the copper. They look so good with the cedar. Have I told anyone that I love to turn cedar?


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll take some chrome and gold, whatever quantity spreads them around. Throw in a few nice sticks and I'll git'r done.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone else wand some? I still have several. 

Bobby and FF... when and where would be good for y'all to meet up?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone else wand some? I still have several. 

Bobby and FF... when and where would be good for y'all to meet up?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will try to think of someplace. I am a long way off from you. Is there a chance you could mail them? I would pay for the shipping.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm with Bobby, might be easiest to mail them. I live in Katy and work in Sugarland.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'll be meeting up with Liftologist this week to give him the blanks I got from MesquiteMan.

Bobby, I can bring yours this weekend.

Flatfish, I live on the west side of Houston if you'd like to come by and pick them up.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'll be meeting up with Liftologist this week to give him the blanks I got from MesquiteMan.
> 
> Bobby, I can bring yours this weekend.
> 
> Flatfish, I live on the west side of Houston if you'd like to come by and pick them up.


Sounds good Shawn.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That'll work.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lift...if you get stuck with any of them, I'll take the leftovers and use them up. I'm on the west side of Houston as well.. If ya need me, PM me and I'll give you address to either hook up or mail them. Hate to ask anybody to drive into the Big H...LOL

jim


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I have some 30-06 made up with the drilled bullet for a nib if anyone wants a few. Just need tubes installed.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Speck catcher was nice enough to bring a box of wood that was donated by Meaquiteman. I wasn't able to meet him to drop off the kits. He did leave them at security for me. So here's a question. Is everyone going to be around Saturday?. I was thinkin about trying to make a few drops. If that good with everyone... either to your house of meet somewhere close by. 

Jim looks like ill have a kit or two for you too....

Bobby I dug up a full rack of axis for ya........ y'all just let me know about Saturday....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

If you are going to Bobby's - take the kits with you that need to get to Flat Fish. I can bring them back to Houston on Sunday.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will be round all day Sat or I can meet you in Galveston somewhere. I won't be around this afternoon. I got to take Mama to dinner and a movie.rosesm 40 years with this old woman and she still wants to date.:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

make sure you get her home by 10.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> make sure you get her home by 10.


and, no pullin' off on a side road to the beach for a 'quickie'...:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> and, no pullin' off on a side road to the beach for a 'quickie'...:biggrin:


No comment.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I am out this weekend, so we can work out a meet next week.


Lift, can you throw in a small piece of axis, enough for one casing pen? I've never turned any, but hear it is super nice. One of those black 06 cases too... I'll add them to the Warrior Pen mix.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Flat Fish said:


> I am out this weekend, so we can work out a meet next week.
> 
> Lift, can you throw in a small piece of axis, enough for one casing pen? I've never turned any, but hear it is super nice. One of those black 06 cases too... I'll add them to the Warrior Pen mix.


FF I can do that .... just let me know when is good for you....


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Bobby said:


> I will be round all day Sat or I can meet you in Galveston somewhere. I won't be around this afternoon. I got to take Mama to dinner and a movie.rosesm 40 years with this old woman and she still wants to date.:rotfl:


Okay bobby.. if you pm me your number well work somethin out about saturday

```

```


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Lift, it's probably best for you to get them to spec-catcher since he lives somewhat closer to me. I'm still working late daily so it is hard to get across town.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jeff was good meeting you and that beautiful young lady you had with you.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Bobby same with us...looking forward to some birdhouse lessons...


----------

